# not the package you want to see ...



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

just got a delivery; and nearly had to call the ER as my heart stopped for a minute!! this is not the thing you want to get handed when the postman calleth!! red tape is NOT cool!!



as i opened the box; i was shaking almost too much to hold the knife! i haven't been this nervous since i had a baby ... the first time!!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

:hn I am praying hard for you.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Wow ... just wow.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Whoah.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

That definately seems like a gut-shot moment. what are the results?


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

khubli said:


> what are the results?


:tpd:


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Good edit Dave, those scissors look pretty scary.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

the old ticker just got one hell of a workout!


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

My heart is beating normal again as well... I could feel your pain.

Good call on getting the scissor out.. Those shears will definately take care of that red ribbon.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Believe me if they wanted you or the contents of the package they would have already got them. 

Glad it all worked out for you.


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm missing something here....... what just happened?


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

hollywood said:


> i haven't been this nervous since i had a baby ... the first time!!


YOU had a baby? That's amazing . Glad everything turned out tops for ya. I say do something you usually do to relax:ss .


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

if you have seen the "red tape" you know what i mean. if you haven't seen it .... let's hope you never do! nuff said. heart rate back to normal now.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

j6ppc said:


> Good edit Dave, those scissors look pretty scary.


Not half as scary as their predicessor ... Good to hear all is well, brother.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Believe me if they wanted you or the contents of the package they would have already got them.
> 
> Glad it all worked out for you.


I think Richard has a good point. In a way red-tape is better than nothing at all unless you've got some agents with a sense of humor. I'd hate to have my package replaced with a bunch of socks.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Whew! I thought you were posting those pics from your "thong period".


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Whew! I thought you were posting those pics from your "thong period".


:r :r


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Just as I was working up the nerve to pull the trigger...................


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

No red tape yet....knock on wood!

Glad it is all good Dave! :tu


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

everything arrived safe I take it.............except for the extra ribbon around the box


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

I'm assuming res tape = customs?


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

well he isnt talking about santa claus brother..


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

Makes you wonder if they licked all the caps. Maybe there are exploding caps in some. Hmmmm roulette - Enjoy

RED TAPE sucks - :gn:gn


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

glad to hear it went well.


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

I skipped a beat for you.... Glad it worked out.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

hollywood said:


> if you have seen the "red tape" you know what i mean. if you haven't seen it .... let's hope you never do! nuff said. heart rate back to normal now.


I have had the powder on the luggage returning from Europe a few times. That when you are about to :BS going through customs.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

havana_lover said:


> well he isnt talking about santa claus brother..


In the UK white tape means customs, red tape means packaging damaged in transport and the items have been repackaged, or packaging fixed...

I figured it was, just wanted confirmation lol.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Whew! I thought you were posting those pics from your "thong period".


those pics are only released for special occasions!!:r


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

hollywood said:


> those pics are only released for special occasions!!:r


Who says God doesn't answer prayers?!


----------



## CanuckFan (Jan 26, 2007)

It's wide yellow tape in Canada accompanied by a nasty form saying you owe $$$. Not nearly the consequences you guys must face though. :u


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

piperman said:


>


 WTH is it?


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> Who says God doesn't answer prayers?!


on more than one level today brother!!:tu


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

i love the 'state of paranoia' in your profile... is that newly added? 


scary post, i never heard of any sort tape etc...


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

At any point did you ever doubt the value of your actions? Did you wish for a "mulligan"? 

I am sorry you had to suffer through the anxiety however long.


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

Maybe I'm just slow, but I still have no idea what you're talking about concerning this red tape.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

steelheaderdu said:


> Maybe I'm just slow, but I still have no idea what you're talking about concerning this red tape.


looks like this ...


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

hollywood said:


> looks like this ...


:r

How you feelin'?


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

The Professor said:


> :r
> 
> How you feelin'?


steady as she goes brother.:tu


----------



## Fumioso (Apr 28, 2006)

How do you all feel about "neutralized" shipping? From a reputable vendor, of course.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Fumioso said:


> How do you all feel about "neutralized" shipping? From a reputable vendor, of course.


Discussing shipping particulars/methodology is a no no...


----------



## Fumioso (Apr 28, 2006)

j6ppc said:


> Discussing shipping particulars/methodology is a no no...


I can't edit my post, so delete or ignore as necessary, with my apologies.


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

Ugh.. the evil tape...

Ive had a package siezed by customs before (medicine was way cheaper overseas even with my insurance).
They took the contents and replaced it with a nasty-gram.
It basically said....

"we got your stuff, come and get it biatch!!!"

naturally i just let them have it...

greedy bastards.

They even included a nice little picture of a snake coiled around a medicine bottle saying "ordering medicine overseas is DANGEROUS".
Something you would find posted up in a highschool health class.
Too funny.. i wish i saved the little poster.

hope all turns out well!

-hyp


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

I just remember the lime green tape they used to wrap on inspected packages.


----------



## Mr. White (Dec 4, 2004)

hyper_dermic said:


> Ugh.. the evil tape...
> 
> Ive had a package siezed by customs before (medicine was way cheaper overseas even with my insurance).
> They took the contents and replaced it with a nasty-gram.
> ...


Yeah, it's real dangerous to the profit margin for the pill manufacturers.


----------



## BigBasMan (Aug 22, 2006)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Just as I was working up the nerve to pull the trigger...................


I feel your pain.....:hn


----------



## BigBasMan (Aug 22, 2006)

Mr. White said:


> Yeah, it's real dangerous to the profit margin for the pill manufacturers.


Exactly. Greedy jerks.


----------

